# John Paul Detangling Spray



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

:aktion033: Now that I have almost every brand of shampoo and conditioner on the market in the closet. (thanks to all of you at SM I might add) I decided to stock up now on all types of detangling spray!..LOL No actually I've only used the CC Ice on Ice, and really like it, but since the John Paul got such rave reviews last week..i figured...What's one more container?

(If my DH ever get's a look my collection of shampoo etc. I'm in mega trouble!... luckily I've managed to hide and spread them around, so they're not all grouped together..LOL) 

Anyway, Yesterday, Bathday Sunday, I tried the Coat Handler Shampoo and the Coat Handler Conditioner ( i also use Spa lavish facial on Moxie's head only). I like it. I diluted it 15:1, but actually I did 1/2 oz, to 8 oz in a bottle that I got at Sally's. i figured that worked to 1/2 the proportion.

*<<<<<<<You don't use the whole 15: 1 bottle of dilution with the bath right? ( You experts out there.) >>>>>>* :new_shocked: 

It lathered up more than i thought it would, which i liked. Made his coat all nice and white.

I blew dryed etc. and used my CC Silk Spirits to finish. He smelled good, looked clean, I was happy. 

Was it the best? I don't know. I still have to try the Spa Lavish Shampoo, which I love for his face (the facial cleanser) . I just bought the regular shampoo and conditioner so if it does for the rest of the body, what the facial stuff does for his head..it will be my favorite. The facial cleaner really brings out the shine in his cvoat. So we'll see next bathday Sunday.

The reason for this post was to say that I am *sold sold sold on the John Paul spray* :thumbsup: . It not only smells nice, but leaves the coat so shinny and soft. His hair also falls so nicely. Now maybe that's the coat handler from yesterday..but after I used this spray when I brushed Mox off from his 2 mile walk, he was so smooth! 

It might be a little heavier than the ice on ice, but not in a bad way. After I brushed Moxie out I didn't even feel the need to use the CC Silk Spirits! He was already nice an soft. We'll see how the day goes. I don't think it has softened his coat too much. 

Thank you to all who recommended this nice detangling spray. I've used Ice on Ice at every brush/combout. Now I think I'm going to switch to the John Paul!


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

:smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: yay for JPP detangling spray! I love it too!

As for the shampoo collection.. I don't know what I'm going to do with all mine! I have 7 of JUST shampoos lying around! My mom was about to kill me when I walked in with a 7th bottle! Let me know if you like the Spa Lavish ones, I got coat handler too but haven't used it yet. I abought the generic petco line of Spa Lavish - SPA as my latest purchase. I couldn't help myself! They had the facial scrub, cologne, bath sponge, and shampoo for $30 but it was on clearance for $7!! and it was less than buying JUST the facial scrub which was $10 by itself on the shelf.. so I had to get the whole kit, and my mom was not happy with me..


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I love LOVE *LOVE* JPP's Instant Detangling Spray!!! I use it every day when I comb and brush them. It's by far the best I've used. I was talking to the guy from PetzLife and they are now getting into Shampoos and Conditioners and told me that JPP is their biggest competition. Of course he says theirs is better and it's 100% natural. They are coming out with a detangling spray so I'll be anxious to compare them. If their shampoos and conditioners are as good as their Teeth For Life, then dang....it's gotta be great!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm glad you like it, I like JP a lot.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I like the John Paul detangler spray. I think what I like about it is that it is a little heavier than the CC Ice on Ice. I have been using it for about a month.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Where can I find this??? I've found it a few places on line but they want to charge an arm and a leg for shipping. I saw where some Petco's where carrying it... but evidently, my local one does not.  Any suggestions?


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I love JP Pet products too.

I love them so much I decided to carry them in my Hair salon....only because it is a product made by Paul Mtchell and I might add has had allot of interest of my hair clients that have dogs. 

Also, Recently I have been in talks with PM to sell via the net. I am still working on the particulars. In the past Paul Mitchell has not allowed Internet sales because of diversion and boot legged or fake product. With the JP Pet they are going to allow me to sell via the net. 

I am very excited and very eager to see what kind of pricing I can do for my friends here at SM.!!!!!!!!

I will keep you guys posted.

Nancy


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> I am very excited and very eager to see what kind of pricing I can do for my friends here at SM.!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will keep you guys posted.
> 
> Nancy[/B]



Keep me posted Nancy... I'm definitely interested in the Detangling Spray.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

> I love JP Pet products too.
> 
> I love them so much I decided to carry them in my Hair salon....only because it is a product made by Paul Mtchell and I might add has had allot of interest of my hair clients that have dogs.
> 
> ...


I'm interested in the pricing you can offer for the Instant Detangling Spray as well...My local Petco sells the JP Pet products, but does not have the Whitening Shampoo OR the Instant Detangling Spray. :bysmilie:


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Petco just doesn't sell that particular spray for some reason, I don't know why.. but it's not online either and my local petco's didn't have it either. If you guys have like a dog boutique somewhere near you? all the dog boutiques usually carry their complete line.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Excited, excited!

I am ordering today the complete line. I will have definite pricing discounts! 

I already know I can beat Petco prices! 

I still have to work out a few details!

Like.....................

What is the lowest price you all have seen the products? On line only. I have heard some of you say shipping was high....what are you all referring to.

Hopefully there is not something really stupid out there and I can price match or beat.

Please let me know!
Nancy


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

> Excited, excited!
> 
> I am ordering today the complete line. I will have definite pricing discounts!
> 
> ...


The lowest price I have seen online has been $8.95 + Shipping, but shipping on most of these websites is at least $7, which I think is rediculously high. Let me know what pricing + shipping you can do. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> The lowest price I have seen online has been $8.95 + Shipping, but shipping on most of these websites is at least $7, which I think is rediculously high. Let me know what pricing + shipping you can do. :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]



That's the same prices I have seen too! The product runs $8.95 and shipping is always $6-8 which is ridiculous!!! Let us know what you find out Nancy... I'm very interested!


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I've seen it for $7.95 + $6 shipping, I hate it when the shipping costs as much or more than the product itself!!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, shipping is kind of detailed but I plan on doing an at cost shipping. It just all depends on where it is going and how much it weighs.

This is what I know.......


if you purchased a flat rate box for $8.95 through USPS you can fill it with as much stuff that will fit for that price. Not weight limited but size limited and Remember you are not paying sales tax as long as you are out side of Texas. So if you buy in bulk or buy an selection of items to fill the box then that would be a good deal.

So Right now petco sells the product for $12.95 the only store that I have seen that actually carries it. Everyone else says they are out of stock. So the one advertising the cheaper prices with shipping adds up to the same at Petco minus the tax.

You see I am not looking to make money on the shipping but shipping has it price breaks and to ship one item will still be $4-$6. for a 1lb minimum.

I am still going to look into things UPS etc. and I will see if I can get better shipping but I think USPS is gonna be the thing. If anyone know any different please let me know. 

And If you guys could PM the Links to any of the site you have seen that would help.

I am also working on case price through my distributor I am hoping to get the price down on the product too. 

I want it to be a win win for all! I think the product is wonderful.


----------

